# Statistics on most successful throws in Judo competition?



## Chrisoro

Is there any kind of statistics available on which throws have the highest average successrate in Judo competition?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I know I've seen some statistics, but I can't find anything super-comprehensive at the moment. Here are a couple of links:

Top scoring techniques from London Olympics.

Winning techniques at the All Japan High School Championships for 10 years (1962-1971).

The top throws from those links seem to line up with what I remember seeing in other lists.


----------



## Drose427

Tony Dismukes said:


> I know I've seen some statistics, but I can't find anything super-comprehensive at the moment. Here are a couple of links:
> 
> Top scoring techniques from London Olympics.
> 
> Winning techniques at the All Japan High School Championships for 10 years (1962-1971).
> 
> The top throws from those links seem to line up with what I remember seeing in other lists.




Uchimata being on the list speaks to the skill of the practitioners for sure

Most of the judoka I've met always put it on their "hardest moves to hit" list


----------



## panda

uchi-mata is the only throw that i'd definately put on the list.
sode tsurikomi goshi where you throw while getting on your knees (super difficult!) or leftie sode are also big.
all the other throws are kind of "passing fashions". we have alot of talk about "what we see alot \what works now in international compatitions" in our club...


----------

